# Molton Brown Lily & Magnolia Eau de Parfum



## Dawn (Sep 15, 2021)

*Molton Brown Lily & Magnolia Eau de Parfum* ($160, moltonbrown.com)

Summer is the perfect time to switch up your scent with something floral and flirty. The new Lily & Magnolia Eau de Parfum has a signature note of juicy pear, which lends a sweet, long-lasting trail.

​


----------

